# Do you go Paralell or below?



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Do you go parallel Or below*​
I Go Parallel 522.73%I go below parallel, Im Ghetto 1359.09%Only on 1 Rep Max 00.00%Depends On Excerise 313.64%I Do What The **** I Feel Like 14.55%Im the Idiot who does half Reps00.00%


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Exercises:

Dumbell press: parallel below parallel touching test

bench press : touch chest or parallel?

Squat: parallel or below?

Shoulder press: parallel or below?

you get the drift guys just mentioned a few main exercises

I find when a go below parallel my joints dont like it and just vary it from different exercises

Exercises: all the way down to chest

bench press : just stop above chest sometimes bounce weight-poor form lol

Squat: parallel or below? below parallel when up to 100kg joints dont like this 100+ parallel

Shoulder press: parallel or below? use to come right down but started parallel now

any other exercises you want to add feel free


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

I go parallel/90 degrees on most things, mainly with DBs but including shoulder press, Db press, dips, lat pull downs, rows etc etc

Mainly to try and avoid stress on anything I'm not specifically focusing on, ie my shoulders in dips.

That's just me though and I could be talking bollox :thumb:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

going below parallel now causes unnecessary pain on my joints on some exercises but want to see everyones views on this

so come on get them in


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Going below low parallel on incline barbell press has pulled something in my back/shoulder area, my Rotor `Cuff i think. I've had it since the beginning of the year


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Yh i only go 90 degrees too, less stress and better movement for me


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Well seeing as above // for most presses is mainly hitting tricpes you're surely missing the point of the exercises? Watch the pros doing presses, they rarely do much in top half of the motion.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Far as I can take it on bench, squat, dips, flyes..... anything actually, feel as though I am kidding myself on my max lifts if I dont use the full availible range of motion


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

a find it hard not to go for full motion and do 90% of the time apart from doing shoulder dumbell press heavy it goes down parallel sometimes a little below and free bar smith press but other movements normally do a full range of motion

I know what you mean when doing 1rm if you dont go full motion you feel as if your cheating yourself


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Poll Added :thumbup1:


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Bench press-bar paused on chest.

Shoulder press-elbows drop about 2 inches lower than they are when elbow joint is at 90°

Squat- as low as I can go with good form, although ive never saw a video of myself but ive been told its a good bit below parallel.

At the end if the day, I base my training around what feels most benificial for me. I think everyone should experiment with different techniques and ROM's and figure out what works best for them.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

100% of people will claim they go to or beyond PARALELL on squats

Only 10% actually will.

Which means 90% are knee bending ****s.

Same with good form in general tbh.

For me it dePends what I'm doing and what I'm trying to achieve


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

BB Military Press - Bar goes just below chin so elbows will drop below parallel

Bench - Bar to chest, or within an inch

Squat - Legs are too short/Not flexible enough/Too fat to go below parallel after a certain weight. I don't count the rep if it's not at least parallel mind you.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Squat - Legs are too short/Not flexible enough/Too fat to go below parallel after a certain weight. I don't count the rep if it's not at least parallel mind you.


Bollocks, if you can do it with a lighter weight it should be easier to do it with a heavier weight as it will try to bury you!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

touch chest on bb press. Dumbells i cant get them that low b ut training partner jim can get them low so that the db touches his delts (he does have tiny limbs though lol)


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I go full range on all lifts apart from squats where i hit parallel.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I always bury them...

Less stress on the kness if you go below parallel... Stopping as opposed to just passing through that 90 degree position is harsh on the knees.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

paralell=weak ****


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

If you ever need to ask someone if you hit depth then you fcuking didn't lol

There should be no doubt!!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i go below paralell, i feel it much more that way


----------

